# Obd1 or Obd2??



## barulz (Dec 27, 2003)

I have a 96 sentra. That wont start. It turns over and wants to start but it wont. I have already changed the Fuel Filter and the cap and rotor. I also tried jumping it. None of this worked. I want to try diagnosing it with the on board computer but I dont know which one it is. Can anyone help?...barulz


----------



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

obd2


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

is the CEL on? if not, the computer has no error codes stored.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

correct me if im wrong, but arent 95's obd 1 and everything after is obd 2?


----------



## barulz (Dec 27, 2003)

*barulz*

Thx much....gb


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> correct me if im wrong, but arent 95's obd 1 and everything after is obd 2?


depends on the model some 95's are obd 1 but thats when some companys started the switch but after 96 they are suppose to be obdII..


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

psulemon said:


> depends on the model some 95's are obd 1 but thats when some companys started the switch but after 96 they are suppose to be obdII..


Interesting. Unless this is GA16 specific, all '94 and newer Nissan's should be OBD-II. Atleast all SR20DE engines became OBD-II here in the states in '94.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

NismoPC said:


> Interesting. Unless this is GA16 specific, all '94 and newer Nissan's should be OBD-II. Atleast all SR20DE engines became OBD-II here in the states in '94.


it does vary.. there are some 93 and 94 model cars that are obdII it did depend on many factors and who manufactured the car... sr20de's my be obdII in 94 but i haven't seen any se-rs up close for the b13 and b14 models


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> is the CEL on? if not, the computer has no error codes stored.



nah mang, sometimes the computer will throw codes that will not trigger the CEL, for some reason....also, his CEL light mightve burnt ou?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

To my knowledge all B14's are OBD II


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

wes said:


> To my knowledge all B14's are OBD II



nah, the 95's are OBD1


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> nah, the 95's are OBD1


There might be some confusion here. '94-'96 P10's, '99-'02 P11's, '94 B13's and ALL B14's with SR20DE's are OBD-II. I have no clue what they did with the GA16's.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

my 1995 b14 with a GA16DE is ODB1 if that tells you anything


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i have a 95 b14 ga16...how the hell do i find out what i have? geez i feel like a dumbass


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

every b-14 should have the obd2 conn., inc the ga16, technically this is not a true obd2 system but does connect to any obd2 scan tool, the 98 is the first year that fully qualify's as obd2.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, it seems that for the B13 & B14:

SR20DE: 91-93 = OBDI, 94+ = OBDII
GA16DE: 91-95 = OBDI, 96+ = OBDII


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> my 1995 b14 with a GA16DE is ODB1 if that tells you anything


:thumbup: for the '95 b-14! :woot: for less risk of CEL's


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

My 95 GXE auto is OBDII. I remembered reading somewhere that all B14's are OBDII. It was federally mandated for the 1996 model year, so Nissan decided to do the upgrade with the new model rather than having a 1 year only ECU and harness, IIRC.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> geez i feel like a dumbass


well you are so it kinda of balances out.. j/k... the only difference really is you have more sensors to set your cel off.. you can look in the manual but you prolly have an obdI... i dont know if they switch the ga16's until 96


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think the Best way to tell on the B14 is the front O2 sensor. I believe the OBDI sensor has jus one wire and the OBDII sensor has 3 wires.


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

yes the obd2 style should have a heated o2 sensor, this is one thing required to qualify as obd2. nissan didn't meet them all so like i said having an obd2 style computer doesn't mean that the car is obd2 technically, it is as close as nissan got. for simplicity, lets say b-14 is obd2


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Cel*



1997 GA16DE said:


> is the CEL on? if not, the computer has no error codes stored.



He said the engine wont start and I dont think the CEL stays on till the engine starts doesnt it??


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

CEL is always on as long as the key is in the ignition, not just when the engine is on.

again I will say it, my b14 is ODB1... dont listen to the hearsay of people who say all b14's are not, they dont have experience with ones that are obviously. I can take pictures if you want.


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

Sorry I ment to say I dont think the CEL goes out untill engine is started... So if the engine wont start It would not go out with or without codes. He would have to just run Diagnostics to see if there is any codes... Sorry about the typo


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

ok i got one question on OBD. i have 95 B14 and blew the motor and i put in a 96 b14 motor in it with not one problem every connector was the exact same and has two O2 sensors and i though OBD1 only has one 02 sensor.i think all B14 are OBD2 but differnet curcuit boards.


----------

